# Skin issues



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With there being quite a few posts on skin issues within the breed, I thought I would share this.









Vizsla health uk - immune mediated illness | Facebook


Welcome to Vizsla health uk - immune mediated illness This group has been founded to offer support to those caring for Vizsla with immune mediated conditions. Membership is open to those suffering...




www.facebook.com


----------



## DrogoNevets (6 mo ago)

Can you explain what is is please @texasred 
It’s a private group and before I sign up to join I wanna know what it is etc


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry I forgot it was a private group.
This is a pic of the link to the files that I wanted to share.


----------

